# Uhmmmm La Riqueza



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Latest Pick up - these smell and taste really good like a cross between a Greycliff Double espresso, a Camacho Trip Maduro and a Tatuaje Especial all rolled up into a very complex and tastie med bodied cigar....:dribble:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

they certainly are pretty/....


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

i am jealous!!!!! I have a 5er on the way and cant wait to try one...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet--
Three of each size--thats the charm


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Sounds like an incredible smoke!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Fan-friggin-tastic!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow nice pickup, let us know how they are.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

they look great!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Haven't broken into mine yet - they are still sound asleep until I find some "free" time to enjoy them uninterrupted. I think I have some "free" time scheduled for 2010.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

once I get my smell and taste back, mine ought to be ready to be 'sampled'! nice haul


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Those look mighty nice.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Where's mine?  They look yummy.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

mitro said:


> Where's mine?  They look yummy.


I'm surprised your not going over there tonight!

They look nice. Let us know how they are!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Life has been getting in the way of our herfing. I haven't seen him in almost 2 weeks.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I hear you, I would love to get together soon with Joey and you guys, but that darned life thing. 

Anyway, i just listened to the StogieFresh about them and the sound tasty!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

The deck is available after 7pm tonight, I have rum and La Requeza's.


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

probly my next purchase


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Will hopefully pick some up this weekend. Nice haul.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Those look awesome I'm gonna need to try some soon.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Those look awesome I'm gonna need to try some soon.


Me Too:biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I have had no luck locating any of those gems ,hopefully,Chicago has some.I can't wait to try one.They look fantastic!!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

They look great...how do they smoke???


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

My fiancee bought me my first La Riqueza today. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

those look fantastic. I have a belicoso resting in the humi, cant wait!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

paint said:


> I have had no luck locating any of those gems ,hopefully,Chicago has some.I can't wait to try one.They look fantastic!!!!


Mike @ Leafandale has them as does silo cigars.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I just finished a petit corona, I love it - taste like carmel, walnut, cuban coffee crema. Great burn, draw and flavor all in a med bodied cigar. this is now my favorite new cigar. yum 
Pete you are da man, outstanding blend!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow.they look nice


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:dribble:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice looking smoke---now, how do they taste?


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Those look yummy and from what I have heard so far they dont dissapoint.
Added to my wish list!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

that are some tasty looking cigars! It should be no problem to enjoy them!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice Ben! I've been looking at them but haven't pulled the trigger yet. If it doesn't rain too hard today I'll be down near Kenny's so I plan on stopping in to see what's new, and these are on my list.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Those sound tasty!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

youre all set


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice grab - and your description makes me want one NOW!:dribble:


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

The longest and the shortest are my favorite in this line. I just like the ring gauge and they seem to put out the most flavor to me for some reason.


Have you noticed how the wrapper sparkles in the right light? I'm trying to figure out why that is. It's crazy, like there are little gold flecks embedded in the wrapper or something...


----------

